# Flame warriors



## Ithrynluin (May 5, 2006)

This being a discussion forum, this is very much a pertinent topic.

So, which one are you?


----------



## YayGollum (May 6, 2006)

Ha! I think that something like that was tossed at this place once before, which might make me look like an Archivist, although I haven't even done a search to attempt to find it.  Anyways, I understand that some might wish to call me a Ferrous Cranus type, but I wouldn't call myself especially impervious to new ideas. Some might call me the Filibuster type, but I don't believe that monotonous hectoring and prodigious output of verbiage apply to me very well. But then, some would call me wrong about that.  

Loopy sounds the most like myself, I would decide. Palooka seems kind of close, but I don't consider myself beaten, plus, it doesn't really mention the cool sides to never staying down.  Tireless Rebutter sounds like me, except that it seems like that guy will jump into pretty much any arguement. I attempt to stick to things that I especially enjoy, at least nowadays.  I was considered a Rebel Leader at a couple of places, but that seems a bit too conflict-oriented to be me. Rebel Without A Clue sounds like me at some places and in the past. 

People can toss any other Warrior titles at me. I have the ability to receive them and probably argue about them.


----------



## YayGollum (May 24, 2006)

Well, dang. I would have thought that this thing would have been fun for many. Was there too much reading involved for some?  oh well. I can wait, then shall begin tossing my ideas on what categories other people deserve to be tossed into.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, this is just fabulous, more people have to see this, which is why I'm bumping it.

Well, which personality are you?

I'll have to go through this in more detail on another occasion, but at first glance I see a bit of the Evil Clown in myself.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 15, 2008)

That is pretty funny. Wouldn't it be more fun if you classified other forum members; rather than yourself. Or maybe doing both; other members and yourself; or one or the other. That could get very interesting. What do you think?


----------



## Turgon (Sep 15, 2008)

Quite a fun read really, and you do recognize pieces of people you've known on the internet there. Quite a few of those descriptions made me laugh too - good find Ithrynluin...


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 16, 2008)

While nothing specifically defined me, I have to say that in RPGs, I've been guilty of being Grammarian. Someone out there must've studied internet forums quite a while to come up with this!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 16, 2008)

Tireless rebutter - Harad

Artful Dodger - joxy and Mrs Maggott.

Deacon - Mrs. Maggott

Those are the ones where there's some kind of striking similarity, even if it's only partial.

As for myself, aside from being a bit of an Evil Clown, there's also some resemblance to Jekyll and Hyde.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 17, 2008)

I remember being a newbie who turned into a net rat. I'm really not sure what I am now. I could nail down some people from back in the days we still had religion and politics on forum discussion and it got heated . . . but most of them are gone and some of the descriptions are fairly insulting and would be denied anyway, so I think I'll keep quiet about this.

Though I do remember when someone said I was the forum Bliss Nanny . . . sure I talk about my cats, but I think I was all right at debating as well. I liked to think I was more of a Rottweiler Puppy.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 17, 2008)

> by HLGStrider
> _Though I do remember when someone said I was the forum Bliss Nanny . . . sure I talk about my cats, but I think I was all right at debating as well. I liked to think I was more of a Rottweiler Puppy._


 

I agree. But there is a hint of Royals/Godfather/Necromancer/ Cyber Sister in there also; which if combined; would amount to a D.A. of this forum 

 (not necessarily a bad thing).


----------

